# laurenmo's MAC collection! (a lil bit picture heavy)



## laurenmo88 (Jan 15, 2007)

most of it is MAC, a few other odds & ends...


the traincase...










face powders/blushes




forgot to label: benefit, Dallas powder & benefit, High Beam 

eyeliners & mascaras





lipstuffs









eyeshadows & pigment (only one lol)

















other eyestuff





things i left out






here comes my favorite part of my collection...THE BRUSHES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















the end! i hope you enjoyed it, if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 15, 2007)

awesome collection!  You have a lot of really great brushes and eyeshadows!


----------



## juli (Jan 15, 2007)

I love your collection! You have very nice stuff!


----------



## Kim. (Jan 15, 2007)

Really nice collection!! How do you like high beam? I really want it but not sure...


----------



## macface (Jan 16, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 16, 2007)

nice collection! love your brushes.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 16, 2007)

Very nice collection.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks everyone


to kim: high beam is aweseome! i put some on the tops of my cheeckbones and right under my brow to lift and brighten - however its pretty slick so might not be good if you have oily skin, but benefit has a highlighting stick that is just as great as high beam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope that helps


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 27, 2007)

Great collection.  I dig the High Beam too.  Thanks for posting.


----------

